
The End of Intelligence - kawera
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/28/opinion/sunday/the-end-of-intelligence.html
======
acqq
Why is this flagged?

It is written by Michael Hayden who is a former director of the Central
Intelligence Agency (2006 - 2009 while the president was G.W.Bush) and the
National Security Agency (1999 - 2005 starting _while the president was
Clinton and continuing under G.W.Bush_ ), surely somebody who's opinion is
worth reading (and discussing!).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Hayden_(general)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Hayden_\(general\))

"a retired United States Air Force four-star general and former Director of
the National Security Agency, Principal Deputy Director of National
Intelligence, and Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. Hayden
currently co-chairs the _Bipartisan_ Policy Center's Electric Grid Cyber
Security Initiative"

Moreover:

"This essay was adapted from his forthcoming book, “The Assault on
Intelligence: American National Security in an Age of Lies.”"

This all of course doesn't mean that he should be idolized, or every his
statement accepted uncritically. During his years the Iraq WMDs were falsely
claimed out of thin air to exist only due to the wishful thinking of the
leaders he served, which lead to the Iraq War, and he wasn't openly against
that. Which is also relevant to know when reading this opinion of his, as well
as the fact that he never admitted that.

Even then more people with the spine were needed to save the US (and the
world) from itself.

